# Weathering powders



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm about ready to buy a set of weathering powders but don't have a clue.
Right now my main interest is to weather some tunnel portals.
What do you guys suggest?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

artist chalk. scrap it of and weather away.

skip


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep....artist chalks work great.

I have a bunch of Bragdon powders - they seem to have more pigment than others I have tried (Tamiya for example.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wingnut163 said:


> artist chalk. scrap it of and weather away.
> 
> skip


Did you mean to say scrape it up?

Yes you take a stick and shave off some into powder.

I think these are a good deal and you get a lot of colors,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/370599067943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I got these last month though I wanted the variety of different colors for something else I have in mind.

You can buy them in powder form, I had a link that NIMT recommended but it is not working.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

never did well in English at school. and at 72 i anit going to learn much now.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Artists and Hobbiests!!*

Hey bob, If you haven't done it already find yourself an Art Supply store and hit them up for Chalk powder...I have a local store here in Sturgeon Bay that runs specials on the stuff...I seem to be the only Model Train Hobbiest that they know of and they are tickled pink to have me come in...go figure!:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

mac,
Thanks for the suggestion. My local Michaels and Hobby Lobby are about as friendly as a boa constrictor with a headache, so there's no "relationship" for model railroaders.
Those are the only two real hobby shops around here and no art supply places either.
I've ordered a 12 piece set of Bragdon weathering powders which, according to everything I've read on the internet, do a great job. Time will tell since it's my first venture into weathering.
In the two years I've been playing with trains I've experienced lots of "firsts" so this will be just one more trip around the learning curve.
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Bragdon powders are fantastic - tons of pigment so you get very good coverage. 

For application, take a paint brush and cut the bristles really short (down to maybe 1/4") 

I also use my finger to apply/smudge, etc.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Thanks for the tips......it's amazing how handy those fingers can be! 
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Just don't lick those fingers when you're done...weathering powder tastes like crap


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Just don't lick those fingers when you're done...weathering powder tastes like crap


Funny you should mention that.....I was using some powdered graphite via my finger to rub on my concrete roads and accidentally touched my mouth during the procedure.......whoa Nelly!!! 
Live and learn!
Bob


----------



## Silverton (Dec 18, 2012)

My two cents. In my area, Michaels and Hobby Lobby are the only two real craft places to go to. BUT, don't leave home without your 40% off coupon. Almost always you can go to the companies web site and download a 40% coupon. And speaking of pastel chalks, Michaels has as a regular price, a brand called Artist's Loft - Soft Pastels, and selling for $4.95. I am new to weathering with chalk, so this looked like a good starter set. - Chris


----------

